# Safari : Toujours naviguer en privé



## popyz (12 Mars 2013)

Bonjour

Je souhaiterai que l'option "Navigation privée" soit toujours activée au lancement de Safari - et que je ne sois pas obligé de la cliquer à chaque lancement.

j'ai trouvé un ancien post mais aucune réponse n'a été apporté
http://forums.macg.co//showthread.php?t=1203026&referrerid=912382

je n'ai rien trouvé dans les préférences de Safari, est ce que qq1 connaitrait peut etre une astuce ? une commande à exécuter dans le terminal qui ferait cela ?

j'ai trouvé 

merci de votre aide ! 

popyz


----------



## gmaa (12 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,
Ce serait sympa de dire le comment...


----------



## popyz (13 Mars 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ce serait sympa de dire le comment...



je n'ai rien compris à ta remarque...
quoi qu'il en soit, je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse, d'ou mon post ici 

merci pour l'aide


----------



## Sly54 (13 Mars 2013)

popyz a dit:


> j'ai trouvé
> 
> merci de votre aide !





popyz a dit:


> quoi qu'il en soit, je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse, d'ou mon post ici



Commencer par écrire "j'ai trouvé", puis continuer par "je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse" est peu déroutant :rateau:


----------



## gmaa (13 Mars 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ce serait sympa de dire le comment...



""
je n'ai rien trouvé dans les préférences de Safari, est ce que qq1 connaitrait peut etre une astuce ? une commande à exécuter dans le terminal qui ferait cela ?

*j'ai trouvé*

""
Trouvé quoi? Comment faire?


----------



## r e m y (13 Mars 2013)

utilise Safari dans une session Invité!

En quittant la session, rien n'est conservé.


----------



## subsole (13 Mars 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> Trouvé quoi? Comment faire?



Rien, popyz a fait une erreur de copier/coller. 
----
@popyz
Utilise Firefox. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h18 ----------

Sinon, ouvre Éditeur AppleScript (dans Utilitaires) et fais un copier/coller du code suivant dans sa fenêtre. 
Tu peux tester le script en cliquant sur la case _Exécuter_.
Ensuite, _cmd s _ (ou Fichier => Enregistrer) pour enregistrer le script, choisis _sous forme d'application_.
Place cette nouvelle "application" dans le Dock, tu peux éventuellement changer l'icone pour une plus "fun". 

Il te suffira de cliquer sur cette "application" pour que Safari se lance en mode_ Navigation privée_. 


```
tell application "Safari"
activate
end tell
tell application "System Events"
tell process "Safari"
tell menu bar 1
tell menu bar item "Safari"
tell menu "Safari"
click menu item "Navigation Privée"
end tell
end tell
end tell
end tell
end tell
```


----------



## popyz (13 Mars 2013)

merci subsole pour le script

je vais tester cela


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2013)

Tu peux aussi sauver le Script comme script, et alors il est accessible depuis la barre de menu :





Dans ce cas, lancement de Safari depuis le Dock = lancement normal, et lancement depuis la barre de menu = navigation privée.

Mais rappelle toi que la navigation privée laisse plein de traces dans l'ordi, et faciles à trouver.

Donc si tu as vraiment besoin de ne pas laisser de traces : session invité.


----------



## subsole (13 Mars 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Tu peux aussi sauver le Script comme script, et alors il est accessible depuis la barre de menu :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je préfère sauver le script _sous forme d'application_, et placer l'application dans le Dock, un seul clique sur_ l'application_ suffit pour lancer Safari en mode _Navigation privée_.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2013)

Moi aussi, mais c'était juste un complément "pédagogique" pour montrer que plusieurs solutions existent...


----------



## popyz (13 Mars 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Je préfère sauver le script _sous forme d'application_, et placer l'application dans le Dock, un seul clique sur_ l'application_ suffit pour lancer Safari en mode _Navigation privée_.



merci pour le script ça marche nickel, je l'ai même adapté pour réinitialiser safari 

je vous mets le code du script 

tell application "Safari"
	activate
end tell


tell application "System Events"
	tell process "Safari"
		tell menu bar 1
			tell menu bar item "Safari"
				tell menu "Safari"
					click menu item "Réinitialiser Safari"
				end tell
			end tell
		end tell
		tell window 1
			delay 1
			click button "Réinitialiser"
			delay 2
		end tell
		tell menu bar 1
			tell menu bar item "Safari"
				tell menu "Safari"
					click menu item "Navigation Privée"
				end tell
			end tell
		end tell
	end tell
end tell


----------



## Powerdom (13 Mars 2013)

Au boulot c'est ce que je fais, mais avec firefox qui permet de le faire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Février 2019)

bjr à tous, pourriez vous me rappeler la démarche à suivre pour l'Utilisation du mode Navigation privée sur iMac ? J'y suis déjà mais c'est pour me le noter QQpart. Merci


----------



## Sly54 (26 Février 2019)

nellywow84 a dit:


> bjr à tous, pourriez vous me rappeler la démarche à suivre pour l'Utilisation du mode Navigation privée sur iMac ? J'y suis déjà mais c'est pour me le noter QQpart. Merci


Safari --> menu Fichier --> Nouvelle fenêtre privée


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Février 2019)

Merci Sly mais je ne crois pas être passé par là, plutôt quand tu ouvre Safari et il faut cocher activer la navigation privée que tu note dans l'onglet Aide Safari, naviguer de manière privée, toujours ouvrir les fenêtres avec navigation privée) mais se ne sont que mes souvenirs, je l'ai activé il y a 15jours. 

Ta marche à suivre est à renouveler tous les jours ? 
Celle-ci a rendu la partie où tu écris l'adresse.com grisée.


----------



## Chris K (26 Février 2019)

nellywow84 a dit:


> Merci Sly mais je ne crois pas être passé par là, plutôt quand tu ouvre Safari et il faut cocher activer la navigation privée que tu note dans l'onglet Aide Safari, naviguer de manière privée, toujours ouvrir les fenêtres avec navigation privée) mais se ne sont que mes souvenirs, je l'ai activé il y a 15jours.
> 
> Ta marche à suivre est à renouveler tous les jours ?
> Celle-ci a rendu la partie où tu écris l'adresse.com grisée.



Bonjour,

Sous Mojave : _Préférences Safari_ -> _Général_ -> _Au démarrage, Safari ouvre :_ ... (choisir l'option qui convient).

Toutefois si tu utilises le raccourci clavier : Command+N : Une nouvelle fenêtre en mode normal s'affiche.
Pour toute nouvelle fenêtre en navigation privée il faut utiliser le raccourci : Command+Majuscule+N.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Février 2019)

nellywow84 a dit:


> Ta marche à suivre est à renouveler tous les jours ?.


Oui.
Chris K a donné la marche à suivre pour que chaque fenêtre s'ouvre en navigation privée :



Chris K a dit:


> Sous Mojave : _Préférences Safari_ -> _Général_ -> _Au démarrage, Safari ouvre :_ ... (choisir l'option qui convient).



C'est bien ce que l'aide de Safari indique :
_Pour personnaliser Safari afin que l’app s’ouvre dans une nouvelle fenêtre de navigation privée : Choisissez Safari > Préférences, cliquez sur Général, cliquez sur le menu local « Safari s’ouvre avec », puis choisissez « Une nouvelle fenêtre privée »._


----------

